# Big Tony The Plumber, on YouTube.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Ever see this guy's vids. 






"...cold water makes things dry out faster...." LOL.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen this  bag, giving free tips on how to do plumbing work. "Here let me show you how to fix your plumbing, where did I lay my hatchet?" Hack, Hack. "There you go all done.":furious:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What a piece of shiot. 

If you dont get it with the electricans fishtape, or a plunger, start dumping chemicals down the drain?

Dumbazz don't know ANYTHING.

POS must just like to hear himself talk.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, and he is not a plumber. 

Can't be, with a pitch like that!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I seen dis wize guy All I know is he's fatter than me and I'm pretty fat myself.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope, ive never seen this vid b4 , waste of time


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Thanks Chris*

I watched the whole freakin video and he recommend to plunge after he suggested his chemical, and to use hot  water while doing it. This S.O.B. is going to get someone hurt. I blame you Chris for tricking me into watching the video.:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> What a piece of shiot.
> 
> If you dont get it with the electricans fishtape, or a plunger, start dumping chemicals down the drain?.


Then call your plumber.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Indiana Plumber said:


> I watched the whole freakin video and he recommend to plunge after he suggested his chemical, and to use hot  water while doing it. This S.O.B. is going to get someone hurt. I blame you Chris for tricking me into watching the video.:laughing:


Yeah, I think he beletes all of my comments and criticism. 

Funny how he says, "all you need is..." and then, "...and if that doesn't work..":blink:
And everything ends in, "...the proper way..."


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Indiana Plumber said:


> I watched the whole freakin video and he recommend to plunge after he suggested his chemical, and to use hot  water while doing it. This S.O.B. is going to get someone hurt. I blame you Chris for tricking me into watching the video.:laughing:


 Theres 3 minutes of my life, gone!!!:furious:

(Actually, I shut it down after about a minute)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You tube has some pretty bad plumbing videos...:whistling2:
Thank gawd for the internet every bozo can be a star.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I was thinking of making an entire line of internet "How to videos" Teach people how to do it all. I think i will and wait until I retire and post them.:laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like BIG TONY is about to have a BIG CORONARY.:blink:


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

I want to see his fat a$$ under the sink doing a repair.:laughing: That would be funny! I'm 240 and he's way bigger than that.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Yeah I seen dis wize guy All I know is he's fatter than me and I'm pretty fat myself.


 
thats really funny.....


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Like to see this FAT ARSE go on a job I went to a couple of months ago.

Lady says kitchen sink won't drain. I tried to snake through roof vent-vent was 1 1/4 and junked up. Sink was about 1/3 full. Decided to pull trap and run line there. Well trap slipped when I took it loose and crap went everywhere. The old saying Sh!t happens. Well some of this muck landed about 6" below the ol trouser trout and burned like hell. Lady was standing watching. I stood up and dropped trowel and her eyes went big. I said what the F**K did you put down the drain. Um Thrift drain cleaner. This crap burned off the hair and left a rash for almost a month.

In short she got a lecture and bill doubled.

How fast do you think this POS would change his mind about drain cleaner.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

:laughing: wait a second, wait a second,:laughing:, hold on, here it comes, :laughing: seriously, im sorry, really, NOT!!:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hot water dissolves hair:blink: 

Personally, this explains alot of what is going on with my hair. 

No more hot showers from here on out.:laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Hot water dissolves hair:blink:
> 
> Personally, this explains alot of what is going on with my hair.
> 
> No more hot showers from here on out.:laughing:


You mean you're not using cold to dry it out??? 
Mebbe you should try some of our over the counter chemicals to fix that right up. Rogaine for drains. :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Hot water dissolves hair:blink:
> 
> Personally, this explains alot of what is going on with my hair.
> 
> No more hot showers from here on out.:laughing:


Naah, if that were true, explain the hair on my back.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I saw this guy using transmission fluid while soldering copper. 
Could he actually be a plumber? 
On a positive note, the TV show Holmes on Homes is one of the best "how to" shows I've ever seen. Lots of focus on codes and the value of licensed trades people.


----------

